# Competitions in Atlanta?



## n00bcub3r (Jan 2, 2011)

Since i live in atlanta and haven't ever seen a competition are there any competitions coming up near atlanta? sorry im new so i suck


----------



## Logan (Jan 2, 2011)

Check the WCA website for scheduled competitions. You could also look at the Official WCA Competitions Forum for upcoming competitions (and perhaps meetups). Remember, being new isn't a good reason to be ignorant. Also, make sure you have read the site rules, and the FAQ before posting. Good spelling and grammar also helps.


----------



## marthaurion (Jan 5, 2011)

you should bug andrew kang about hosting another marietta open


----------



## xdaragon (Jan 7, 2011)

Actually there was a competition in Georgia last year it was the Marietta Open 2010. It was at a church around Marietta Square if you know where that is. Just talk to Andrew Kang.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jan 11, 2011)

marthaurion said:


> *you should bug andrew kang* about hosting another marietta open


 
 So True. Whatever happened to having another Marietta Comp.?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 11, 2011)

Last year, we didn't even seriously start talking about forming a competition until closer to the summer.
Patience, guys. |:


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 16, 2011)

Sorry to bump such an old thread.. but I think I should jog some memories. Andrew won't get back to me about it. Maybe anyone else can help?


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 29, 2011)

Another bump shall we? Nobody seems to want to respond to me, and summer is about to start.


----------



## AustinReed (May 29, 2011)

Do what the AZ peeps did. Get a group of people and find an organizer and delegate. I know Andrew Kang is nearby.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 29, 2011)

I have a small group that would go (Chris, me, Hadley, Greyson). Andrew wont respond to any questions though.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 29, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I have a small group that would go (Chris, me, Hadley, Greyson). Andrew wont respond to any questions though.


 
I plan on hosting a competition sometime this summer. I'll update when something relevant happens.


----------

